# Wing Chun Training Equipment?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

What does a beginner need, and what will most likely me needed as one progresses?

Obviously the uniform and a Mook Jung, but what else?

Any weapons?  I've seen a butterfly sword set and a long spear staff from 1 instructor, but is that actually Wing Chun, or was it an add in other wise?

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 19, 2003)

You can start training with no equipment at all, really.  I think equipment is a matter of personal preference.  At our school we have a variety of focus mitts and pads, training sticks and training knives, portable wall bags, forearm guards, the wooden dummy, and a variety of weapons.  The bo can be used as a training tool for chain punches because if your punch is not straight while holding the bo vertically, you'll smack yourself with one or the other end of it.

The piece of equipment we use most is probably the portable focus mitts/pads to train punching and striking.  I also own a pair of shinguards and a headguard.

Weapons training with the butterfly swords or dragon pole, which are part of Wing Chun, is generally done at an advanced level.


----------



## Blackdragon (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, I agree to no equipment at first. the only thing recommended to wear( if you want) is maybe some goggles and a groin cup. This is 
for flowing, anyway. We use the word 'flowing' intead of the word sparring
because'flowing' is what you're doing or try to do. Tension can be your worst enemy.
    the wooden dummy is always nice, but are usually expensive. Try actually making your own. I know a man in class who would make me a nice dummy for only $100.
    Equipment is usually a personal preference, like sharp phil said. 
  I think the spear is a add in, but I could be wrong. Hell, we practice many different weapons at our kwoon.
Even escrima sticks.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 26, 2003)

You aren't the only ones.


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 26, 2003)

get some jow, and maybe some forearm guards too, some kwoons consider  the latter to be wimpy but after a couple of hours of full blast pak sao youll be glad you got them.....respects


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 19, 2003)

The pole (6 and a half point) is not an add-in, at least not in yip man- moy yat.  Weopons training and wooden man dont come up for awhile.


----------



## someguy (Oct 21, 2003)

You only need yourself.  Well that and some one to show you.
I think the pole is something you would need as you get higher rank in wing chun.  That depends on which style though.


----------

